# Clicker training



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

This is NOT my dog. A friend does a lot of clicker training, she first taught him to back up to a pillow. Then she thought "why not put the pillow on the wall?" Milo loves it, it's great exercise and a super stretch.

[video]http://s981.photobucket.com/albums/ae295/stormy_1957/?action=view&current=handstand.mp4[/video]


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol that is so funny and adorable.

I clicker train both my papillons, as well as my green cheek conure. It works great on all three of them


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is...interesting...


----------

